# Panacur



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

after a recent fecal sample, i was informed: "There was in fact an unusual (probably harmless) protozoa present in small numbers (5 in the entire sample.) This protozoa is not associated with disease. ",
but "If you have access to Panacur, I would suggest dosing weekly for 3 weeks. Some protozoa can cause these signs[skinny frog], and it may be that the one this frog has is causing you some trouble. "

after searching through the archives i have found a lot of information about panacur. and after calling the local vet, i was told i need a perscription. Can i safely use the pills for dogs/cats found at petco(crushed and dusted on ffs)? i know there are many places online to get panacur, but some of them require a script as well. 
what should i do?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Find a vet that can both do fecals and provide the appropriate meds.
That shouldn't be too tough.


----------



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

I can order the meds from Dr. Frye(who i got the fecals from) but wanted to know if there were other options.
anybody!?[/quote]


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

There probably are other options, but I would stick with the same vet, it's not like you'll go broke buying a tablespoon or so of the stuff...

I would bet by the time you look around, and finally find something usable, you could already have you're meds in the mail by Frye.

I just would not like to go through something like, the following scenario...
Say you found some cheap cat or whatever meds at you're local store, and somehow, you manage to get them without prescription...suppose you overlook some detail that you are not trained to look for...suppose that overlooked detail caused you're frogs to get sicker than they are now...I don't know about you, but I'd be a little embarressed to call up the vet, and say, hey I fed my frog these cat meds that I thought were the same thing, but now my frog is messed up...

I done rambling now :wink:


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

It's SUPER cheap from dr. frye.


----------



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

thanks for the input guys, ending up going back to dr frye for the powdered panacur. $7 to my door, i can't complain!


----------

